

Brck - Your backup generator to the Internet - kmfrk
http://brck.com/

======
jdelsman
I think this would be amazing if it were solar-powered. In Florida when we
have hurricanes, we are without power sometimes for weeks. This could easily
be sold en mass to disaster-relief workers, or even for consumers who want
that kind of backup for during and after disasters.

~~~
Fuzzwah
One of the higher kickstarter levels includes solar panels, so I'm guessing it
is possible.

------
dibbz
"The BRCK works much the way your cell phone does"

That about sums it up. Amazed this got onto kickstarter.

~~~
kmfrk
Could you elaborate?

~~~
dibbz
80% of it's functionality is already in the majority of android mobile phones
with the exception of ethernet.

